# 5.0 MP/4X digicam at only Rs.6490?



## Hulo (May 12, 2005)

The May 2005 issue of digit (digit contest carnival) advertises a Tech-Com digital camera model no. SSD-DSC 501 priced at only Rs.6490 + VAT. Any idea why this cam is so cheap and how it compares to other cams of this category. I am interested in the value for money part - the quality probably would be no match for the other established digicams but, considering the low price, is it worth buying? Also any comparative testing done on this cam by any one?


----------



## krishnathelord (May 12, 2005)

this are just peice of toys they go for 5 to 6 months without any problem and after that it go only with problem


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2005)

5.1 MP is probably an interpolated resolution. The true resolution must be lower. Anyways if the camera costs so less it probably sucks.


----------



## Hulo (May 12, 2005)

Can u explain what is interpolated resolution? An what could be the true resolution for 5.1MP interpolated resolution?


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

Well i actually didn't know what interpolated resolution meant    and since i wanted to know, here are some of the definitions a simple search on the web threw up --

Image resolution is measured in Dots Per Inch (DPI). Software programs have the ability to enhance an image and increase the resolution by guessing at the color of a dot in between dots of a known color. This software enhanced resolution is known as Interpolated Resolution.
Or
The software process of intelligently inserting pixels between existing pixels to increase the size / resolution of a smaller image.
Or
An image resolution produced by a input/output device (such as a scanner, video raster screen, or laser printer) which is higher than the device's inherent addressable resolution. This is usually achieved by interpolation of the image bitmap data at the device's addressable resolution. Another method of increasing resolution is resolution enhancement.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 12, 2005)

Interpolation means stretching of the image to make it appear like it is at a higher resolution. This causes serious loss in quality. Try applying a 640x480 wallpaper on your 1024x768 desktop and choose stretch. You will know what interpolation is.


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

Ok here is some more interesting reading from a website about interpolation in digital cameras:-

Basically, the issue is that interpolated resolution does not add any new information to the image. It just adds pixels and makes a larger image file. Yes, a properly interpolated image file can typically be printed at a slightly larger size, but a camera with 3mp of optical resolution will enable you to print medium quality 8x10-inch enlargements anyway, and very few photographers print photos larger than this. Likewise, a 3mp digital camera will enable you to perform significant cropping and resizing and still print a medium quality 5x7-inch photo.

Another reason to avoid interpolation is that the larger image files it creates take more time to process. This can mean more time for your camera to capture your photo and write it into memory; more time to download those photos onto your computer; more time to print them; and finally, more time to share them electronically if you are going to share the originals. So, avoiding interpolation means saving time in a lot of different ways.


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 13, 2005)

Buy a camera with a certain reputation. Am talking about Canon, Kodak, Nikon etc. Resolution is really no big deal. The chip inside the camera which controls everything is the big deal.


----------



## rohanbee (May 13, 2005)

yes it always pays to buy a good brand.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 14, 2005)

I have Tech Com 4MP camera
it is working fine

Cheap n Best !!


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 18, 2005)

The major cost factor is the lens.. that'll suk.
get a nikkor or fujinon lens ..


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 18, 2005)

plasmafire said:
			
		

> The major cost factor is the lens.. that'll suk.
> get a nikkor or fujinon lens ..



OR Leica, which is why I'm a fan of (Konica) Minoltas.

Yes. The major cost factor in any digital camera are still the optics. Hence cheap cameras have cheap quality optics. 

For everything about digital cameras check out - 
*www.steves-digicams.com/hardware_reviews.html
If it's not here, it's probably not worth buying. 
All reviews here are atleast 3 pages with samples etc. Don't miss the next page button at the bottom (easily missed due to page layout clutter)

Then, again quality depends on the user. I knew someone who could not tell the difference between a photo I clicked with a A$ 80 Dolphin (cheap Chinese yum cha, sold by Dick Smith Australia) camera and a A$ 1200 Nikon Digital SLR. I could.

Secondly, if you're finally gonna resize all your pics and email them to your friends, if you mostly photograph static subjects in well lit areas, a cheap cameraphone will suffice.

-Keith


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 18, 2005)

what about the carl zeiss lens that they give on a sony...........or is it some other brand?!?!


----------

